# Pokemon Sketches Galore! (Warning: Big Images)



## shadowfiles (Jun 18, 2012)

Alright, so I have this kinda sketchy and really quick art style I've been using to try to draw all of the Pokemon in! In general, I have a tendency to work at about 70% of the whole canvas size and in only solids, so my stuff often looks better as thumbnails, but they are quick. 



Spoiler: Sketches be here


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice! Do you scan them or draw them on computer?


----------



## shadowfiles (Jun 18, 2012)

They're drawn on the computer in Paint Tool SAI. :)


----------



## Monoking (Jun 18, 2012)

AAUAAAUAHAHAHA LARGE IMAGES MAKING MY COMPUTER LAG

These are nice.. I think. All I can see are spinning pizza wheels of doom. May I suggest linking them 

[url=the url of the image]words[/url]

Or using the hide tag?

[spoiler=what you're hiding]thingies[/spoiler]



Spoiler: what you're hiding



See?


----------



## shadowfiles (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahh man, thanks for letting me know about that! :D 

I actually tried to use the spoiler tag, but it didn't do anything, so I left it for later. XD Wee, done~


----------



## surskitty (Jun 19, 2012)

Hide tag doesn't keep them from loading automatically, though, which linking would.

These are pretty!  I like your colour schemes in particular.


----------

